# Copyright



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Here is the question:I want to paint Marilyn Monroe in my own style BUT am thinking that if I take and get inspired by one of the photos on the internet then might be illegal(?) Am thinking that those photos have the copyright on them.Am I allowed to paint her like this?Again would be with my own style and probably wouldn't even look like her in the end but am just thinking...


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Hmmmm I guess not,you are not copying, you are getting inspired with. 
I don't really know, Just guessing, but if it's ilegal I would say that's just crazy and unfair xD


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Asancta said:


> Here is the question:I want to paint Marilyn Monroe in my own style BUT am thinking that if I take and get inspired by one of the photos on the internet then might be illegal(?) Am thinking that those photos have the copyright on them.Am I allowed to paint her like this?Again would be with my own style and probably wouldn't even look like her in the end but am just thinking...


Doubt there is a problem with copyright infringement if you make it your own style. But honestly I don't know.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

See if this helps a little.
http://www.copylaw.com/new_articles/copy_myths.html


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

I generally will only use photos as source material. I'll use several photos taken from different angles of the person or thing I'm drawing and as soon as I get a basic sketch down of the way I what it to look I put the photos away and finish the piece.


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Cricket VS said:


> See if this helps a little.
> http://www.copylaw.com/new_articles/copy_myths.html


...what I understand is that you can't even get inspiration/the idea from another work...:vs_worry::vs_worry:


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

...and here is another issue:look what Twitter TOS says:"You retain your rights to any Content you submit, post or display on or through the Services. By submitting, posting or displaying Content on or through the Services, you grant us a worldwide, non-exclusive, royalty-free license (with the right to sublicense) to use, copy, reproduce, process, adapt, modify, publish, transmit, display and distribute such Content in any and all media or distribution methods (now known or later developed).
Tip: This license is you authorizing us to make your Tweets available to the rest of the world and to let others do the same."


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

:vs_blush::vs_blush::vs_blush::vs_blush::vs_blush::vs_blush:


----------



## soperfect paint (Aug 26, 2015)

i think you are getting inspired with it.Check your content before submitting on social sites.


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

soperfect paint said:


> i think you are getting inspired with it.Check your content before submitting on social sites.


And you are?????


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Ha ha xactly


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Asancta said:


> Ha ha xactly


Aaaaaand she get the point>>>>>>>>>>>>>:biggrin:


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Now all joking aside,
As everyone knows I'm working on lion drawings right now. I found the perfect photo that I would like to use as a reference. This photo I found out had a heavy copyright on it. 
Now with the copyright laws out there if we find a work out their that we would like to use as a reference we really need to contact the artist that produced the piece and ask them if we can use their work as a reference piece. The thing to remember is that most of the work that pops up when we click on google images has a general intellectual use licence attached and it is alright to use these works as a reference piece to create your own art without contacting anyone. 
The other thing to remember here is that if you find a piece that is extremely stunning and stands out, before using it as a reference piece, find out if it has a copyright on it. Chances are it does.
Anyway I did contact the photography studio that owned the copyrights to it and asked them it I could use it as a reference piece to create my own original work. Of coarse lets face it as with anything any of us do we as artists do we are flattered if another artist notices our work and it inspires them and would be happy to let them use our work as a reference, as they were with me. The thing to remember you have to let them set the rules for use of their work. Generally you will have to post a link back to the original piece that inspired your work every time you post it on the internet and you will have to send them a downloadable link to your piece because they of-course will what to see the work that they'er work inspired also they may want to exhibit your work and use it. 
Anyway it never hurts to ask. I've never been turned down and I've actually been asked if my works can be used aaand I've never turned anyone down.
I hope this help everyone.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Eddieblz said:


> The thing to remember is that most of the work that pops up when we click on google images has a general intellectual use licence attached and it is alright to use these works as a reference piece to create your own art without contacting anyone.


Not true, copyrighted work is copyrighted no matter where it is found. Google images warns that the images it displays may be copyrighted stating "Images may be subject to copyright."

My opinion on the matter is there's nothing wrong with using copyrighted photos as reference as long as the finished art is not identifiable as being made from the photo (maybe that's what you meant my intellectual use?). In other words if you can tell that a particular photo or photos were used to make the art then it's copyright infringement if you don't have permission.

Some years ago the artist of a well known poster that was used in the US elections ended up getting sued over this very issue of using a published photo to make the poster, here's an article from wikipedia and you'll find lot's more if you do a google search:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barack_Obama_"Hope"_poster


----------

